# Humminbird 998c HD



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.

*Humminbird 998c*

*universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Link doesn't work 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

I clicked on both links and they work. Let me know if you are still having issues.

http://www.universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

They worked now. Probably operator error on my part. LOL


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Sale - 998 - sale*

Dont miss out guys and please let us know if you need any further assistance on accessories or just common questions about set up

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm:dance:



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of your support and please let us know if you have any questions!

:flag:

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Humminbird 998 for 1147.50*

*!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!*

*Humminbird 998 for 1147.50*

Tell the wife you deserve something from Universal Mania, unless you didnt get her
anything for Mother's Day, then you may have to just treat yourself! Hey we know you deserve it!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Great Deal*

*!!Great Deal!!*

*1146.50*

!!! Father's Day Is Right Around The Corner !!!

Still here guys working some killer deals! Continue to PM and call as we are working to get you all we can for your money. The boss is out of town for a little longer so lets make some deals!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

*!! Father's Day Weekend Is Here !!*

We are here to work any last minute deals for you guys so please let us know what you need!. If you are looking to get orders delivered for Saturday please ensure to get your order in as early as possible or contact us for shipping options.

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm

Thanks

James Metz



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Summer Deals*

*Summer Deals*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback â€"

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items

Thanks

James Metz



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*End of Summer In Site BUT Not Our Deals !!!!!!!!!!!*

*End of Summer In Site BUT Not Our Deals !!!!!!!!!!!*

-As always we strive to offer the best possible price, and customer support! Please continue to let us know how we can serve you better as we greatly appreciate your support and feedback â€"

-Feel free to call, email, or PM on any item if you have support questions or have questions on price-

-We have the deals and if you see a better price bring it to our attention and we will work to ensure we meet or beat it!-

-As always free shipping and no tax on all items

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

Still Hot Outside and So are the Deals!

We hope everyone is having a safe summer so far! We are still pushing some of the greatest deals on the internet so come check us out - call â€" email - go to our site - we donâ€™t care how you get the best deal on the items you want just make sure you shop with us and save your money!
www.universalmania.com

Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*Labor Day Weekend!*

Labor Day Weekend!

I hope everyone is going to enjoy the long holiday weekend as it is the last of the summer - get out there and fish and enjoy the outdoors - If you get time take a look through the site and let us know if you need anything - our prices are still the lowest and we will be happy to work with you on any discounts we can offer on the item of your needs - Thanks again guys and enjoy the last long weekend of summer!
www.universalmania.com

Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*End of Summer*

****End of Summer ****

Well guys it is almost here - end of Summer - well like any other sport or interest at the end of the season deals are being made - let us make you a deal you canâ€™t refuse - CALL â€" EMAIL â€" PM, let us know what you need and we will get down to business for you! Donâ€™t pay too much elsewhere!
Donâ€™t forget to check us out for scopes â€" bows - range finder and much more!

Thanks

James Metz
Sales Associate
Universal Mania Inc.
www.UniversalMania.com
www.UniversalMania.net

T: 866.903.0852 EXT: 706



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------



## Universal Mania (Jan 28, 2014)

*!!End of Summer!!*

*!!End of Summer!!*

We just want to take the time to thank everyone for their continued support *THANK YOU!!!!!* and please continue to call, email, and PM for deals - our site prices have been reduced and we are working additional deals on the items you need! 
Also great prices on Garmin Hunting Gear for you guys switching sports now!
http://www.universalmania.com/dog-tracking-collars-1/
We are buying product daily in quantity to save you money so let us know what you are looking for

*FREE STANDARD SHIPPING 
NO TAX
*
James Metz
Sales Associate
Universal Mania Inc.
www.UniversalMania.com
www.UniversalMania.net

T: 866.903.0852 EXT: 706
F: 910.568.3515



Universal Mania said:


> We have more units that have arrived and the price is now even better. Your price is $1169.99 out the door. There are no taxes and shipping is free.
> 
> *Humminbird 998c*
> 
> *universalmania.com/humminbird-998c-hd-si-combo/*


----------

